# Pooping the bed



## xoxava (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay just to warn you this is probably tmi for some of you but I'm scared and idk what to do! This is the second night I have pooped myself and this has never happened before!!!! I'm soooo embarassed and idk what to do or who to tell. Is this normal???


----------



## Entchen (Aug 14, 2010)

Uh, oh, you've joined the "can't wait" club. I'm sorry. Fecal incontinence is not at all uncommon, whether it's a bit of leakage when air is released or an all-of-a-sudden emergency. I do recommend telling your GI. 
Many people carry extra undies for emergencies (just stick alongside the wet wipes that we all know are there!). Some people find that large pads help, too (you'll go through fewer sets of undies).
Kinda takes you back to preschool, doesn't it? Sigh. Hang in there: this too shall pass.


----------



## Chris1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

like kelly said this is not uncommon. i think a lot of us have been there one time or another. i would tell my doctor as well. good luck, i hope things get better for you.


----------



## kello82 (Aug 14, 2010)

aw hun im so sorry =/ 

its not tmi!! it is a frequent topic here....unfortunately but good that there are many to commiserate with. can you trace it to anything? have you had extra bad D the past couple days or anyhthing change?

i know its embarrasing, i didnt tell anyone for years really, but really once your doc knows that its an issue for you, its so much better. they may not be able to fix it but they can sure try! when you speak to the docs about it, if you want say something like "i have been experienceing some incontinence" instead of "i crapped myself!". sometimes thats easier to say...

here, so you dont feel so alone......http://crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=4674
i actually started that thread after a particularly bad situation and just wanted to vent, but it took on a life of its own and there are a TON of stories and people sharing their incidents as well. like i said...its unfortunate that so many people have to deal with this, but might as well deal with it together i guess.

as far as "is it normal", it really depends on person to person. since this is the first time it happened i would say it is NOT normal for you, but you just gotta see how it progresses and see if you can figure out why.
for me, ive had incontinence issues like....ever since i was 13 or so. somewhere in there i had a butt surgery for a fistula and ever since then, i had leakage problems =/ i never really crapped myself per say, it was just like, a bit was coming out alllll the time.
i think the surgery itself damaged that muscle or the healing of the fistula and scar tissue damaged it. and then all the rectal inflammation since then contributed too and in the year before my ostomy surgery i could not hold it for more than 2 seconds. 
so to me? it is normal. its just part of how CD affects me. now that i have the ileo its not as big a deal so thats good.

some tips? carry extra underwear with you always, put it in the little "secret" pocket in your purse lol. use period pads, jsut try a few and see what it comfy and absorbs...well. that way if something does come out, you have an extra barrier there before messing up your clothes. so always carry extra pads then too...in the little pocket as well haha.
and for me since it was pretty frequent, i always carried some type of sweatshirt that i could tie around my waist to cover my butt IF a really bad episode should occur. that has saved me many times...

sorry to kinda be a bummer here, i wish i could tell you that itll never happen again but its all up to your body on that one.

good luck =]


----------



## Dexky (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey XO, is this happening in your sleep?  If so I don't think that's what the two Kellys were responding to.


----------



## xoxava (Aug 14, 2010)

Well the first time it happened I was sitting on a stool and it came suddenly and I couldn't make it. Then tonight I finally fell asleep and was woken by a horrible stomach pain and before I knew it I couldn't make it to the bathroom again!its never happened before and now its 630 am and I haven't been back to sleep. The stomach pain is still there and I've had several runny D trips to the bathroom.


----------



## JUSTINtime. (Aug 14, 2010)

welcome to the world of IBD! not to sound too negative but, get used to it! it will happen sometimes unfortunately. lol you just have to find ways to avoid it. my friends and family could care less and that's all that matters to me. we just laugh it off.


----------



## JUSTINtime. (Aug 14, 2010)

xoxava said:


> Well the first time it happened I was sitting on a stool and it came suddenly and I couldn't make it. Then tonight I finally fell asleep and was woken by a horrible stomach pain and before I knew it I couldn't make it to the bathroom again!its never happened before and now its 630 am and I haven't been back to sleep. The stomach pain is still there and I've had several runny D trips to the bathroom.


same with me. my first major accident was in 5th grade during state testing. i pulled the "i don't feel good" card and went home. second major time was in 10th grade in a science classroom, that one scarred me for life. my school never let me forget it. 

i couldn't sleep all last night, stomach kept me up running to the toilet... i hate it.


----------



## Chrismac (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry.. Unfortunately it's a part of big flares.. My first was when I was at work.. I was on the top floor of a care home, had to run only a few metres into the residents bathroom but didn't make it in time. Went a bunch in the toilet also, only to find the last carer hadn't replaced the toilet roll. So I had no choice... had to pull it up, run carefully down 4 flights of stairs and hope I didn't bump into anyone, straight into the staff bathroom where I luckily had a change of clothes because I was the sleep-in staff that previous night.

Awful.

I'm afraid it will happen.. it won't be forever, but be prepared. Keep a change of underwear/trousers, wear pads (I did when I couldn't make it even from a few metres away) always carry tissues around.. 

It will get better.


----------



## debs1983 (Aug 14, 2010)

awww yes this has happened to me too

I've been lucky to not really have any flare ups but when I've had a bit of d I've found I got a pain and then would have to fly as quick as possible to the toilet, and not always have I made it

I always assumed it was normal for IBD


----------



## ameslouise (Aug 14, 2010)

There's no such thing as "TMI" on this forum.  This is the only place where most of us can share without fear of grossing others out, and most likley, there are several people that have been thru exactly what you are going thru!

I have nighttime accidents ALL THE TIME. I have a j-pouch.  During a flare, the time between "I have to go" and "It's coming out!" is about fourteen seconds.  

Last night, for example, I took some Tylenol PM around 2 am.  I had taken some painkillers earlier in the evening for a surgical procedure I had Thursday, so I was dead asleep for about 2 hours.  When I woke up around 4 pm, I had had the biggest accident ever in my own personal history. I actually had to take a shower, throw away the underwear and pajamas, and change the sheets.  

My point is, it happens to the best of us! But if this is new or uncommon for you, you probably should mention to your doc.  

Good luck - I hope you have a better night tonight! -Amy


----------



## belle1999 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, it has happened to me, too. I awoke with pains and the bathroom really isn't that far from the room I was in. I didn't make it in time. Of course, this is before I was diagnosed and was a huge catalyst for things being really wrong with me...especially when I started vomiting as well. 
So, yes, it does happen to many of us with Crohn's/IBD. I would talk to your doctor as soon as possible, though.


----------



## glum chump (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a major reason why I rarely leave my home, and when I do, I have bathrooms mapped out along the route that would be accessible. Despite my precautions, there have been many times when I still haven't made it to the bathroom. I've tried all the meds and have failed on all of them. My doctor has suggested a colostomy---I'm just not emotionally ready for an irreversible surgery.

Like Amy and others, there have been many clothing/beddings that have gone straight to the trash. When I do go out, I wear pads (Kotex overnight ones that are huge) and hope that if I don't make it to the bathroom, it's a small leak and not a huge 'package.'

Do talk to your doctor...Lomotil helped me for a little while to give me more time to get to the bathroom. And hang in there...this can be emotionally difficult to deal with.


----------



## JUSTINtime. (Aug 14, 2010)

ameslouise said:


> During a flare, the time between "I have to go" and "It's coming out!" is about fourteen seconds.


seriously, that made me laugh. i have the same problem lol. ill be with a friend or my brother and ill be like, uh oh. i gotta poop. they then ask if i gotta go bad. by that time im already running, i mean actually running to the bathroom. many times with shit running down my leg or disgusting sounds exploding out of me. its all good tho.


----------



## xoxava (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies it makes me feel a little more at ease!  xoxohugs


----------

